
SuperHouse Vlog #53: Help the Internet killed my toaster - TimGremalm
http://www.superhouse.tv/superhouse-vlog-53-help-the-internet-killed-my-toaster/
======
TimGremalm
"two principles in mind when building my own systems.

Rule #1: No external dependencies.

Rule #2: Mechanical overrides."

